# First hunts of the season, Finally!



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

A little slow but steady on the 1st due to rain. Fortunately I shot well enough to keep the dog happy. 










Picked up a whitewing for my final bird of the day. To be honest it was the golden BB from a long desparate shot straight up that dropped this bird at my feet. 










Day two was a little slower, but I got to shoot my first ever Eurasion Dove. I never realized how big they were. This pic would be the North Texas Trifecta or Dove Grand Slam. All three of our legal Dove, Eurasion, Whitewing, and Mourning taken on the same hunt. We found the perfect spot for a pic. 










Then on the 3rd, I had a friend come out to hunt with me at a new place where the landowner did not allow hunting until that Friday to keep the fields fresh for the weekend warrior hunters. Much better shooting on that field. I was able to finish a limit on the morning hunt. 










I think my girl Blaze is very happy after sitting out the long boring summer. She handled the heat better than I did and did her job as if it were just another day at the office. Don't get much better.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Amazing photos, what a beautiful strong dog!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

John,
As always wonderful photos and descriptive dialog. I did think about you and Blaze out hunting doves this weekend. Glad you had successful outings. I am sure that Blaze is happy to be in the field again.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Trust me it would be good to be Blaze. She has a wonderful life. At the moment she is an Xbox Dog being a teenager with my 13 year old son.


----------

